# Rim offset



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

What's everyone running for their offset after installing aftermarket rims? Looking to install 28" on 14" rims and like a bit, not too much, off set without using spacers. Would a 5+2 work for that option?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I use 14x8s with 5+3 offsets all the way around so 5+2 is fine. My 5+3s stick out about 2" past the fenders but a set of direction2s fixed that and with a set of 11s on back I'm still under 50"..well 49.5.


----------

